# Beethoven Symphony 1



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I'm listening to this work for the first time in a long time and forgot how much I adore it. I know it's not popular around here, but I've posted about it before and some stated it was popular in it's time. Perhaps there's something in that!

It's like recalling an old friend.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

OK, we all know that Beethoven went on to even greater and more radical things but his earlier music - including this symphony - was also very great and would have been sufficient (IMO) to guarantee him a place as one of the greats. I also love his 1st and not (as with many early symphonies by Romantics) just as charming and delightful: it is a masterpiece.


----------



## prlj (10 mo ago)

Beet 1 is like an old pair of comfortable jeans.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

prlj said:


> Beet 1 is like an old pair of comfortable jeans.


Indeed!


----------



## ansfelden (Jan 11, 2022)

Well, Beethoven actually heard that!

...


----------



## Tarneem (Jan 3, 2022)

Nah. I rarely go back to listen to it.


----------



## Tarneem (Jan 3, 2022)

Well I sometimes listen to its charming third movement. That's it


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Over the years I've appreciated it more and more and play it more often that the Pastoral and certainly the 2nd. Done right it's a pleasure to hear.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I think there is a simplicity in this Symphony that makes it beautiful. He perhaps got too ornate on further ones!


----------



## EvaBaron (Jan 3, 2022)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I think there is a simplicity in this Symphony that makes it beautiful. He perhaps got too ornate on further ones!


He definitely didn’t get too ornate on further ones. His symphonies wouldn’t be so acclaimed if he stuck to the style of the first symphony and rightfully so


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

EvaBaron said:


> He definitely didn’t get too ornate on further ones. His symphonies wouldn’t be so acclaimed if he stuck to the style of the first symphony and rightfully so



That sounds like an opinion and not a fact. I do think he got too ornate on further ones.


----------



## EvaBaron (Jan 3, 2022)

Captainnumber36 said:


> That sounds like an opinion and not a fact. I do think he got too ornate on further ones.


That’s like saying that Bach should have been more romantic. I feel like it isn’t solid criticism but rather it shows what kind of style you like


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

EvaBaron said:


> That’s like saying that Bach should have been more romantic. I feel like it isn’t solid criticism but rather it shows what kind of style you like


Of course it does. I never said it was bad or someone else couldn't like it for what it has to offer.


----------

